# So I made cupcakes using the WM recipe



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The icing took f-o-r-e-v-e-r to set up! Like several hours. And I SB'd it until the blender got hot and then I'd let it cool off and SB it some more. LOL After a couple hours I ended up taking it home, eating dinner, then going back. Not exactly sure but I think it took between 3 and 4 hours. Is the WM recipe that slow or is my regular recipe that fast??? I used Love Spell and Black Raspberry Vanilla.....two scents that I know are easy to work with.

I messed up on the BRV.....Never should have done purple. Color's not nearly as vivid as I hoped. I was using a new colorant which was just dumb because I didn't know for sure how much to use. The pink on my LS looks a little bubblegum-ish but it's okay.

Other than the long wait it was fun. Next time I'll make icing at the beginning of my soaping day (instead of the end) and by the time everything else is done the icing should be ready.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

What is the WM recipe?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The 'Wal-Mart' recipe.....it's in the recipe thread stuck at the top.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much liquid did you use in the batch? I always go back to the WM recipe when I do something new, it is how I learned to do my cupcakes and icing, I set my timer for 15 minute intervals but then I also discount water. 

These are my first cupcakes I made, with the walmart recipe.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Those cupcakes look awesome! I'm mostly at the brown/yellow bars that wash good stage of soap making still but this is certainly something to look forward to trying.. Might not feel very manly taking a shower with a cupcake but I bet the wife would love them.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I finally 'unmolded' them today.  I wanted to make sure they were good and set before I handled them. LOL The pink icing look awesome. The 'chocolate' (pink sugar) cake not so great because they have a layer of ick colored ash on the tops. But the icing covers most of it. The purple ones as I said the color is meh but not horrible. I took extra soap and put it into small round molds and made rosettes on top of them and they look really nice! I can't wait to make more.  Oh, what are the little white balls on there, Vicki? I tried dusting with sparkle mica but couldn't find my small sieve and 'sprinkling' didn't work well so I only did it on a couple. What other things can you dust them with?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The little white balls are sugar pearls and you can find them in the baking aisle, usually (or with the wedding and cake decorating stuff).


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I see a reflective glitter on some on etsy. What is the pearled /opal looking glitter? Where can you get the glitter?


----------

